# On 2WW - Can natural IUI work first time?



## LittleMsGrowingRoots (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi,
Am 38, single, on 2WW after first natural IUI 24/2/12 at London's women clinic. My AMH is 10.7, and my donor's sample had 35 million swimmers - this all made me feel positive, but it seems after being on this site - despite the wonderful support - that it is just so unlikely that I'll be lucky enough for it to work first time.
I'm sure i'm feeling like everyone one else does on their first go. But just like everyone else, I so want it to work!!
Any words of wisdom?
Anyone else at LWC?
Anyone who had natural DIUI which worked first time?
Love and    to all!  
xx xx


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Im only on now strating my first iui cycle so no great insight to share with you but just wanted to wish you lots of luck and baby dust o your two week wait   Try and keep positive but do just prepare your self that if it doesnt happen where you are going to go from there. I think its hard to know wether to be optimistic and be dissapointed or pesimistic and have a wonderful suprise. To me anyway.


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks!
Would love to be that lucky for it to work first time, but I have paid for 3 cycles at London Women's clinic - They have a 3 for 2 offer - which is a great consolation, knowing if i get a negative this time, I can get right back on the IUI train!
Where are you doing your treatment? Where about in your cycle are you?
Sending you large sprinklings of baby dust and lots of  
love and  
x


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

I didnt know they did 3 for 2 offers on assisted conception!  But a good deal nonetheless.
We are having our treatment at the chelsea and westminster in london. Ive had my scans and my hsg etc. AF is due tomorrow or the day after (although i havent had any cramping yet, so thats a bit worrying) so then i have to ring the ACU and tell them im on CD1 and they will book me in for a scan on day 8/9 

hmmm ive worried myself now


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots (Sep 23, 2010)

Definitely DON'T worry!! My period was 2 days late, and it's never late! Just your pregnancy obsessed mind playing tricks! Not an easy journey, but it'll all be worth it! Keep positive!  

x


----------



## wishing and dreaming (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi just to give you hope ladies. I had DIUI at the bridge in London and I was lucky as it worked first time!! I now have a gorgeous 4 month old little boy, be positive it can and does happen. Good luck ladies xxxx


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you W&D!
Needed to hear that! Am all bloaty and tired, but know that's the progesterone as too early fro symptoms!
So glad to hear that your baby dreams came true!
 xx


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Thats lovely to hear!

It was me working out my days wrong. I have to take into account its a shorter month and also a leap year just to mess it up abit more so im due the first of march i believe. I have an app on my phone where i mark the start and end of all my periods and it tells me the days i meant to come on and when i ovulate. Ive never wanted AF to come so much lol


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

YES, natural DIUI can definitely work first time!    One of my very good friends has had two natural DIUI cycles at London Women's Clinic, resulting in two gorgeous daughters, now aged 3 and almost 1.

Good luck!


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you M2M - very kind encouragment, so sorry that your IVF is on hold though. Glad you got the kittycats though, I got a puppy year before last, and he has been my saviour also, although now a huge dog!
MustBe - I so know what you mean! I was going mental over AF going AWOL!! Most important thing is that it turns up at all though, than day 1 begins! Are you taking your folic acid, etc?! Sure you are! I also had accupuncture - we'll see if it helped next fri!
Keep me posted!
xx


----------



## Pixies (Mar 16, 2012)

Such great news, you must be over the moon! 

Just a success story I needed to hear. I had the insem done just 2 days ago. Not sure how I'm going to get through the next 2 weeks.

Good luck with the pregnancy!


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm thrilled for you - good luck with your pregnancy!


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you! 
I am so blessed and ridiculously lucky - And yes the 2WW is awful, but then comes the wait for first scan!! Still won't believe it's really happening until i see the heartbeat. I found a hypnotherapy relaxation CD (for 2 week wait!) worked really well at bedtime. Now have a pregnancy one to try to get me through the rest of the 40WW!!!!
Pixies - just keep gooing as normal! My accupuncturist told me to keep my lower abdominal area warm (NO hot water bottles though!) and to eat warm coloured foods!!?!! Orange, red veg, etc!! Everyone will give you all sorts of advice, just keep visualising that sperm getting in the egg - believe it is happening! Seemed to have worked for me!!
Keep me posted - am here any time you need a chat!


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots (Sep 23, 2010)

M2M - thank you so much, I will be asking the universe to send you some good news and luck very soon. I have kept my lucky piece of rose quartz crystal with me the whole time, and although many will think i'm insane - I am sure it has helped me stay positive and attracted good baby dust energy around me! Invest in a lucky crystal! It can't do any harm surely?!
sending you lots of love - keep cuddling those cats! Much cheaper than therapy!!!!
xxxx  ^reiki


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Awww thank you, that's lovely of you to say.    Weirdly enough I kept crystals in my pocket the whole time during my last cycle and although it didn't work out for me ultimately with the actual cycle, it was definitely my calmest cycle of the lot and I felt a LOT stronger emotionally despite it being the hardest thing I've ever been through. I bought a couple more crystals throughout my cycle as I felt "drawn" to them - strange eh? So you never know what these things do - I think anything is worth a shot and don't like anyone tell you you're nuts!   


The cats are AMAZING therapy!!! Aren't animals wonderful?


GOOD LUCK, GOOD LUCK, GOOD LUCK!!! I hope that wait isn't tooooooooo long. xxx


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks M2M - trying so hard to not worry about not getting to 12 weeks, but it is hard to remain continuously optimistic and without worry. Have good symptoms though, so will just keep doing my best to remain positive - am feeling a bit like everything has gone so dreamily right so farm that perhaps it won't keep going that well.
Anyway enough of negative thoughts - am so definitely one of the lucky ones on here - and my crystal is right here keeping me and the little one safe i'm sure.
It's actually quite tricky to type now as harry is lying across my lap! Think he may be getting a bit jealous at some point in the future!!
Yes - animals really are amazing - I was only saying yesterday that the companionship with my dog is far preferable to most of the relationships i've had in the past!!!
Really hope you're IVF is off hold soon lovely  
xx


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

LittleMsGrowingRoots said:


> Thank you M2M - very kind encouragment, so sorry that your IVF is on hold though. Glad you got the kittycats though, I got a puppy year before last, and he has been my saviour also, although now a huge dog!
> *MustBe - I so know what you mean! I was going mental over AF going AWOL!! Most important thing is that it turns up at all though, than day 1 begins! Are you taking your folic acid, etc?! Sure you are! I also had accupuncture - we'll see if it helped next fri!
> Keep me posted!*
> xx


I am indeed taking fiic acid and also vitimen e as i read thats a good one to take too. But i know its good for your skin too. Not that its done anything for mine lol


----------



## Pixies (Mar 16, 2012)

How are you LittleMsGrowingRoots? How is pregnancy going, when is your fist scan? 
Sending you lots of       I'm sure you'll be fine!

Oh, crystal is great idea girls! 
I have never done acupuncture before but may try it in the future. I see a homeopath every month who gave me some remedies to help me keep calm and sleep during the weeks running up to my treatment.

Is there a 2ww CD? I listened to ZW conception cd a lot which helped. What is your CD called?

Good luck to you all


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey Pixies - yes all going well so far! First scan on 2nd april and midwife appt on 16th - very exciting!!
Although I didn't have IVF, i used zita's west IVF 2WW CD
I have not taken my rose quartz off and am convinvced that the accupuncture helped!
Good luck - keep in touch! xx


----------

